# Mealy Spread?? Continued.....



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

Some more pictures for those who have been following the previous threads about the mealy/ spread birds.

This young one is breed from the original cock bird paired to a dirty blue bar hen. No nest mate this round, second round eggs due to hatch in a few days.









These young birds are out of a lavender hen bred last year from the original cock. She is paired to a blue bar pied cock. As you can see this one has a black nest mate.









Thanks,
John


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

what makes the top one a spread? it looks ash red pied to me.


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

The original cock bird created a bit of discussion last season due to the lavenders, blacks and a mealy looking cock that I bred from him.
This is the original cock bird.










This season I have been able to confirm that he has the spread factor. I have also been able to confirm that an identical looking young cock from last season also breeds spread young (two blacks first round).

This is the young cock I bred last year.

















The lavender hens (from this cock) are also breeding a mealy looking bird as well. This a picture of the mother of the two young ones is the first post (spread ash with bars showing and the black)










To be honest I would rather be breeding more mealies and nice blue bars than I have been able to. There are only so many spread ash and blacks that I want. The spread factor is fine to have a mess around with but so many lavenders and blacks. I fly these birds as well as show them. They are not a lot of use to me for showing, they do look good though and they fly well. 
This post was to update what has been discussed a few times in the past.

Thanks,

John


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

The two blacks in this picture were bred from the son of the original cock bird.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

That's some good looking birds.
Kurps


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks, I am very lucky, I have some lovely rollers.

I would rather breed more of these......
















John


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i have a normal looking lite red bar cock racing homer that producing black and ash red (barless). so i think he is carrying spread.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

APF_LOFT said:


> i have a normal looking lite red bar cock racing homer that producing black and ash red (barless). so i think he is carrying spread.


Your "lite" red bar cock is spread. Pigeons cannot carry spread because it's a dominant trait, so if they have the gene they will express it. Your bird looks "normal"ash red because other modifying genes are preventing spread from expressing itself completely.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

tmaas said:


> Your "lite" red bar cock is


 not carrying ?


> spread.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

APF Loft, Whats he paired to?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ash-red spreads can vary a LOT. They can be very smooth, giving a real pretty lavender color, or they can be very coarse where they do not even look spread. Most ash-red spreads are in the middle, where the bars and checks are faint but noticable. Being that these are rollers, I am not surprised to see such coarse ash-red spreads, as I've stated before, as rollers are full of funky expressions.

The baby in the first picture may be spread or it may not be. You'll have to wait to pair it to a non-spread and see what pops out


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I have bred a lot of young rollers like the first bird and they all turned out to be spread when I bred them.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> APF Loft, Whats he paired to?


Blue bar and blue check. They produce some ash red spread and blacks.


----------

